# Cheeesus and nuts! 18" AMNTS (Q-VIEW)



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 2, 2012)

Wrapping up the holiday gift crates, just a few more cheeses and Scarbelly's sweet and spicy nuts.













8237726565_0d9e8d924f_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 2, 2012






Firing up the AMNTS













8237727243_c6c7e1c258_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 2, 2012


















8237728009_14761daaff_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 2, 2012






Into the smoke!













8238801330_f22430d784_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 2, 2012






Out of the smoker. Pepper Jack, Gouda, Muenster













8238796986_3123eb1294_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 2, 2012






I found these at the dollar store there's two per pack. I modified one for the nuts.













8237729547_661063dbb7_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 2, 2012






Snipped the corners and bent the sides up.













8238799708_8753982f25_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 2, 2012






Fired up the outdoor burner and mixed up the nuts in the wok then into the smoker @ 225 for 2 hours













8237730961_f833c52e1a_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 2, 2012


















8237732337_695f527033_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 2, 2012


















8238802110_3e64779bd4_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 2, 2012






YUMM!!!! Don't know if the almonds will make it into the gift crates!


----------



## barnesski1 (Dec 2, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## smoking b (Dec 2, 2012)

Those look great! I am getting ready to try smoking some nuts tomorrow - doing my research now & looking at different recipes. What pellets did you use?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 2, 2012)

Smoking B said:


> Those look great! I am getting ready to try smoking some nuts tomorrow - doing my research now & looking at different recipes. What pellets did you use?


I had the tube loaded up with apple.

Scarbelly's sweet and spicy are fantastic. I replaced the Tapatio with sriracha, since we had it on hand.


----------



## smoking b (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks - I have apple. I think I may try a couple different recipe mixes & compare them.


----------



## roadkill cafe (Dec 2, 2012)

Man, those both look good and are making me drool...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm a big fan of wasabi so my next batch will be wasabi soy almonds Since these are for gifts I didn't want to go too overboard on the heat. These have just the right amount!


----------



## roadkill cafe (Dec 2, 2012)

Mmmm, great idea. I wolf down the blue diamond wasabi/soy almonds. How about a sprinkle of ghost pepper powder?


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 2, 2012)

Wow, I would like to join your Christmas list!


----------



## driedstick (Dec 3, 2012)

Looks great.


----------



## jrod62 (Dec 3, 2012)

Looks delicious


----------

